# Deputy Sheriff Daniel Rivera



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Daniel Rivera*

Broward County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Saturday, September 21, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 10 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 9/11/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Daniel Rivera succumbed to injuries sustained 10 days earlier when he was involved in a single-vehicle crash along I-95, near Copans Road, in Pompano Beach.

He was en route to the police station at approximately 6:15 am when his patrol car left the roadway during a period of rain. The vehicle struck a tree on the passenger side, causing Deputy Rivera to suffer severe head injuries. He was transported to Broward Health North where he remained in critical condition until passing away on the night of September 21st, 2013.

Deputy Rivera had served with the Broward County Sheriff's Office for 10 years and was assigned to the Pompano Beach District Office. He is survived by his parents and siblings.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Scott J. Israel
Broward County Sheriff's Office
2601 W. Broward Blvd
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33312

Phone: (954) 831-8900

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21838-deputy-sheriff-daniel-rivera#ixzz2fcoq6UKL


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Rivera


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Rivera


----------

